# AVM und Suse 9.x



## schniggy (21. März 2004)

Linux-Newbie hat folgendes Problem:

Habe die Linux 9.0 Distri und möchte dazu meine Fritz! Card DSL SL USB nutzen...
AVM bietet zwar dazu ein Package an, nach der Installation allerdings zeigt mir DRDSL folgendes an:
	DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002
	The DSL Assistant is examining your DSL configuration...
	ERROR: The CAPI driver is not installed, loaded or accessible!

Capiinfo gibt folgendes von sich:
	capi not installed - No such device or address (6)

Während der Installation wurde mir allerdings eine erfolgreiche Installation von capi bestätigt!

Dazu noch die lsmod-Ausgabe:

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
ipv6                  209824  -1  (autoclean)
key                    63256   0  (autoclean) [ipv6]
ppp_deflate             3192   0  (autoclean)
zlib_deflate           18552   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]
bsd_comp                4344   0  (autoclean)
ppp_async               6816   1  (autoclean)
ppp_generic            19484   3  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate bsd_comp ppp_async]
slhc                    4880   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]
usb-uhci               22224   0  (unused)
usbcore                58668   0  [usb-uhci]
capi                   16384   0
capifs                  3600   1  [capi]
kernelcapi             29248   1  [capi]
capiutil               22656   0  [kernelcapi]
...

Soweit so gut, weitere Forenbeiträge konnten mir bisher auch nicht weiterhelfen... 

Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich USB manuell per >modprobe usb-uhci< aktivieren muss, um überhaupt USB nutzen zu können - hängt das mit dem Capi-problem zusammen? vor der (vermeindlichen) Installation von Capi startete USB automatisch beim booten!

Vielen Dank im voraus,

Alex aka schniggy


----------

